# 1965 Schwinn Deluxe Stingray Opal



## Jewelman13 (Jan 22, 2019)

New to the collection is this rare color opal(violet)color 65(January-AA) Schwinn Deluxe Stingray. From what I’ve heard, this color was only made for 4 months starting in 64 and ending around Feb 65. #Schwinn #schwinnstingray #schwinnstingraydeluxe #opalstingray #bananaseat #musclebike #bicyclerestoration #bicycle #vintagebicycle #antiquebicycle #ratrod


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 22, 2019)

Radiant Violet (Opal) started in April 1964, at the time “Terra Cotta was dropped” and continued into February 65.
March 1965 was the start of the different violet color.

I have a E4, J4, K4 Opal Violet Stingrays.

Chris


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 22, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> Radiant Violet (Opal) started in April 1964, at the time “Terra Cotta was dropped” and continued into February 65.
> March 1965 was the start of the different violet color.
> 
> I have a E4, J4, K4 Opal Violet Stingrays.
> ...




Thank you for the correction. Can you post a pic of your opal collection?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 22, 2019)

You guys are really confusing me. Never heard of an "Opal" Violet bike in the 60's. The did have that name back in the early 50's on some of the lightweights. Never seen any Schwinn lit saying Opal Violet on the Sting Rays. Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 22, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You guys are really confusing me. Never heard of an "Opal" Violet bike in the 60's. The did have that name back in the early 50's on some of the lightweights. Never seen any Schwinn lit saying Opal Violet on the Sting Rays. Did I miss that somewhere?




Here’s an example: 67 violet with the 65 opal. You can clearly see the difference in the hues.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 22, 2019)

GTs58,
For decades the Violet on a 1964 Stingray has been referred to as “Opal Violet”.

Schwinn 5 ring catalog for 1965 listing Opal Violet, along with 2 spray cans.

My E4, May 25, 1964 is shown here.
Two NOS forks in their factory paper bags. 
An Opal Violet 2+5 fork.
The later violet on a 6+6 fork.

Note the black bearing race used on the Early Stinrays.
Also starting in Dec. 65 the forks had a knurl just above the bottom race for quick identification.

Chris.


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jan 23, 2019)

60sstuff said:


> GTs58,
> For decades the Violet on a 1964 Stingray has been referred to as “Opal Violet”.
> 
> Schwinn 5 ring catalog for 1965 listing Opal Violet, along with 2 spray cans.
> ...




That’s an amazing example! And your E4 is a dream bike! Thank you.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 27, 2019)

Super nice bike


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2019)

Well never really checked that close, all my opal violets have been 64/5's (2 64 Super Deluxe & 65 3 spd) and the other "violet color" have been girls so maybe thought the girls was just a different shade but here's the coincidence, after reading this last night I found this today, a 67 Deluxe, #LC in the other violet, also a pic of one of my 64 Super D & 64 lime.


----------

